# Was sind die MustHave's in diesem Genre?



## kr0 (31. Oktober 2012)

Moin Leute,

die Zeit mit Siedler, Stronghold und C&C sind lange vorbei, bis ich auf das Browsergame von Die Siedler und C&C gestoßen bin und wieder Blut geleckt habe.
Welches Spiel lohnt sich wirklich? Sollte nicht allzuviel Kosten, aber Spielspaß bieten.

Schlagt mal paar Spiele vor, die euch Spielspaß bieten und die für ZWischendurhch ganz Interessant sein könnten.

(Bei MM bin ich durch die Reihen und hab paar alte Spiele im Angebot gesehen - sollte man lieber zu nem alten oder doch eher zu einem neuern Spiel greifen?)

Danke!


----------



## Mister HighSetting (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde dir ja mal World in Conflict ans Herz legen das hat für ein Strategiespiel eine richtig gut erzählte Story und ist Spieltechnisch immer noch Genial. Vielleicht sind sogar noch ein paar Server Online wo du das Online spielen kannst was gut wäre den es ist meiner Meinung nach das beste Strategiespiel gewesen was man Online spielen konnte (ja auch noch vor Company of Heroes...was du dir auch mal angucken könnetst^^).


----------



## Jimini (31. Oktober 2012)

StarCraft 1 & das Addon Broodwar sind definitiv Spiele, die man haben MUSS, wenn man sich zumindest ansatzweise für RTS-Spiele interessiert. Teil 2 ist ebenfalls ein sehr gutes Spiel. Ebenso sind Age of Empires 1 und 2 sowie C&C 1-3 nach wie vor sehr gute Spiele.

MfG Jimini


----------



## kr0 (31. Oktober 2012)

Danke schonmal!

Bei welchen Spielen gibt es was hervorzuheben? Was besonders gut ist, vlt der EInzelspielermodus oder der mUlti.?
Hab mir n paar Vids angeschaut von den jeweiligen Spielen, Starcraft sprach mich am wenigsten an^^

Was wird am häufgsten gespielt online zb?


----------



## Supeq (31. Oktober 2012)

Am häufigsten wird wohl Starcraft 2 gespielt, ist auch mit Abstand das beste was das Strategie-Genre hergibt.


----------



## kr0 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ok. Danke


----------



## The_Rock (31. Oktober 2012)

So viel gibts in dem Genre ja nicht mehr :/

Starcraft 2 is zur Zeit der Genrekönig. Die Supreme Commander Reihe soll auch noch gut sein (hab ich persönlich aber nicht gespielt).

Am C&C ähnlichsten ist wohl Act of War. Ist zwar etwas älter, aber sicher einen Blick wert.


----------



## kr0 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich werd mich nochmal umschaun, vlt find ich irgendwo ein Schnäppchen, wo ich nicht nein sagen kann


----------



## Rizzard (31. Oktober 2012)

Wenn dir Siedler gefallen hat, wäre die Anno Reihe sicher auch einen Blick wert.


----------



## kr0 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ok, danke, bin mir noch immer unschlüssig 

Werd mir alles nochmal anschaun müssen, laufen egtl die alten Spiele auch auf Win7?


----------



## Rolk (31. Oktober 2012)

Gibt schon noch ein bischen mehr im Strategiesektor, als SC2. 

z.B.
XCom Enemy Unknown
Panzer Corps
Supreme Commander Forged Alliance
Shogun 2 (nächstes Jahr Rome 2 )
Company of Heroes
Dawn of War


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2012)

Shogun 2 und AOE III, XCOM  und 
Jagged Allianceob die laufen weiß ich nicht und gespielt habe ich sie auch nicht.


----------



## JoaBa (22. November 2012)

Must haves sind meiner Meinung nach Age of Empires 1+2 Starcraft (egal welches sind eh fast gleich außer Grafik) und Supreme Commander 1 (auf keinen Fall 2)


----------



## Blizzard0815 (22. November 2012)

Ich verstehe den Hype um SC2 einfach net, ist ein Spiel wie jedes andere auch.

Richtige Perlen für Strategen mit ordentlichem Schwierigkeitsgrad sind Blitzkrieg 1 + 2 und Wargame: European Escalation 
(auch gut im Multiplayer spielbar).


----------



## floh315 (22. November 2012)

das gute alte warcraft drei


----------



## AsRomaBrividi (25. November 2012)

Ganz klar Age of Empires 1+2.
Command & Conquer is auch ned schlecht.

Die total war Serie + einige wirklich gelungene mods.


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. November 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach:

Irgendein Anno-Teil (1701 und neuer)
AoE 3
C&C Generals (bestes C&C )
Star Wars: Empire at War (nicht unbedingt Must Have, aber trotzdem gut )


----------



## Veriquitas (26. November 2012)

Starcraft 2 hat auch für den Umfang das beste Preis Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Rolk (26. November 2012)

Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. November 2012)

Act of War und c&c generals


----------



## OctoCore (27. November 2012)

Ich traue es mich ja kaum zu schreiben  : Aber die Civilisation-Reihe ist auch immer noch einen Blick wert.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (27. November 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Civilisation-Reihe ist auch immer noch einen Blick wert.



Richtig. Civilization 4 plus BASE-Mod ist einfach nur der Hammer


----------



## Klarostorix (27. November 2012)

Supreme Commander - Forged Alliance ist ein Must-Have (Es wurde ja auch schon genannt). Auch Total Annihilation sollte man sich ansehen.


----------



## facehugger (27. November 2012)

Age of Mythology ist ebenfalls eine Empfehlung wert

Gruß


----------



## -Der Koch- (1. Dezember 2012)

Ruse.. -es gibt kein anderes Spiel was ich immer mal gerne wiederspiele für zwischendurch, um den Abend vollzubekommen oder was auch immer ^^

Ich versteh den Hype um Starcraft auch gar nicht -.- -wo mir Ruse schon viel Professioneller erscheint,..reagiert ein Starcraft Fanboy mit Agressionnen und "alle Spielen Starcraft"   wenn man ihn versucht vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen.


Es ist immer mal was los auf den Servern,..und es gibt immernoch neue Spieler und alte bekannte


----------



## Schkaff (1. Dezember 2012)

rome total war fand ich immer ganz gut. für mich das beste der gesamten reihe. wurde mit den nachhfolgern einfach nicht richtig warm. rome2 lässt leider noch auf sich warten, wird vermutlich einschlagen wie eine bombe.
Dazu  ist stronghold crusader extreme jetzt wieder für mich gerade wegen dem HD patch wieder interessant geworden. kein augenkrebs am 27er zöller mehr und natürlich CIV-serie. im prinzip alles "oldies" aber dennoch top.

nebenbei: starcraft fand ich persönlich jetzt auch eher unintressant, liegt aber eher am ungemütlichen setting mit irgendwelchen robotern usw.... bin wenn schon eher an römern und mittelaltern interessiert^^


----------



## Leandros (1. Dezember 2012)

Age of Empires 2!
Empire Earth (ZDE erweiterung ist auch einen blick wert)
Anno 1701 / 1404



turbosnake schrieb:


> AOE III,





1000Foxi schrieb:


> AoE 3


 
AOE 3? 3? Euer ernst? Was habt ihr denn geraucht?! AoE 3 ging mal voll daneben, AoE 1 und 2 sind tausendmal besser.


----------



## Squatrat (6. Dezember 2012)

Das Genre Strategie kann man sehr unterschiedlich definieren.

Es kommt stark auf den persönlichen Geschmack an. Für den "Casual Gamer" gab es hier ja schon viele gute Vorschläge.
Ich persönlich bin zum Besipiel ein Fan der Kombination aus Runden basiertem und Echtzeit Spiel (keine Ahnung ob es dafür einen besonderen Namen gibt ), wie zum Beispiel in der Total War Reihe.
Wenn man jedoch ein teilweise wirklich sehr anspruchsvolles Strategiespiel sucht kann man sich die HoI Reihe anschauen. 
Bei dieser sollte man aber keinerlei grafisch aufwendig inszenierte "Action" zu erwarten.


----------



## Rasha (10. Dezember 2012)

Eher unbekannt, aber ne Perle: Earth 2150 +Lost Souls + the Moon Project....damals hatte das überall 90er Bewertungen. AoE 1 und 2 darf man auch nich vergessen. Warcraft 1 und Warcraft 3 samt Erweiterung.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (10. Dezember 2012)

Die 'Earth'-Reihe (mir ham se alle sehr gut gefallen, auch 2160), Age of Mythology + Addon, Warcraft 3 + Addon, Anno-Reihe, Battle For Wesnoth (kostenlos und unheimlich gut, auch online), und *Battle Realms + Addon* (gibt's für nen läppischen 10er auf GOG. Ich könnte diesem Spiel mit Worten nicht gerecht werden, also belasse ich es einfach bei einer ausdrücklichen Kaufempfehlung. Mit LAN- und Online-Modus und und und. Jeden Cent wert! Ganz ehrlich! *KAUFEN!*).


----------



## Kartright (10. Dezember 2012)

Ganz altes aber TOP Spiel: Schlacht um Mittelerde 2


----------



## tigersuit (19. Dezember 2012)

Dawn of War II 
Für Multiplayer vor allem Retribution.

Seit Command and Conquer und World in conflict das Strategiespiel, das ich am längsten gespielt habe.
Die Einzelspielerkampagnen hat man schnell durch, der Multiplayermodus "Last stand" hat mich aber viele Monate gefesselt.
Und dem Warhammer4k-Franchise stehe ich sonst auch eher skeptisch bis belustigt gegenüber.


----------



## BöserMob (19. Dezember 2012)

Company Of Heroes.


----------



## Papzt (28. Dezember 2012)

Thandor - Die Invasion,  C&C Generals, AoE2, Men of War, WC3, EE, CoH


----------



## germandm11 (17. Januar 2013)

Kennt Ihr TA Spring (ist opensource)? Auch PA sieht intressant aus:

Download gibts hier: Spring RTS Engine





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7vMkZ-UKsCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FhEYvOYceNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Craganmore (18. Januar 2013)

Empire Earth und Call to Power II sind auch gute Spiele finde ich.


----------



## ImNEW (25. Januar 2013)

Ich oute mich mal: Wargame: European Escalation


----------



## Iro540 (29. Januar 2013)

Hearts of iron ii ist ganz cool. Ist halt strategie pur und die grafik etwas mager.


----------

